#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vendo Servidor IBM X3630M4 2U Xeon E5-2407V2

## gustavohp

Boa tarde, estou vendendo o servidor abaixo, se alguém se interessar é só perguntar no anúncio ou por aqui.
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-quad-core-_JM

----------

